
A group of SV tech experts is raising money to help 500 Democrats in 2018 - john_mack
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/10/16451026/silicon-valley-2018-campaign-democrats-virginia-north-carolina-michigan
======
oblib
I'm not seeing how this will change or improve anything, but I do see how it
will help maintain the status quo for the Dem Party which is nothing more than
a shill for Big Corporate power.

